# Great Squirrel Hunt Today!



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

I have recently gotten into squirrel hunting over the past year. Today was a day for the record books! I got to my spot this morning and took squirrels 1, 2, and 3 at 10:00am, 10:03am, and 10:05am. Wow! That was fast! Action died down for a bit after that and was able to enjoy seeing some of Ohio's song birds feeding on the oak tree in front of me. The remaining squirrels came at 12:10pm, 1:45pm, and 3:30pm.

All were taken with an Umarex Gauntlet air rifle chambered in .22 shooting H&N Barracuda Hunter Extreme 18.52 grain pellets with a DonnyFL Koi 7" suppressor and a UTG 4x32 rifle scope.

I recovered 5 of the 6 pellets that I shot today, all expanded as designed. I have now taken 49 squirrels off of this property since the season opened on 9/1/2020. One of the squirrels did have a second pellet lodged towards it's hind leg. I determined that it was a squirrel that I had shot last year with a break barrel gun.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice...any pics of the rifle?


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

nice job love fresh squirrel, just a quick question. do you eat the backs? i sure do there is some real tender white meat on them that i would call backstraps


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Shad Rap said:


> Nice...any pics of the rifle?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

First day of gun week deer season ?


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

cement569 said:


> nice job love fresh squirrel, just a quick question. do you eat the backs? i sure do there is some real tender white meat on them that i would call backstraps


Honestly, I have not. I typically use them to feed the critters at night. I will be sure to give them a go next time I get a mess of squirrels.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

ironman172 said:


> First day of gun week deer season ?


Haha, yes. I was originally going to go for deer, but I figured would probably not see any. I have never deer hunted before and don't know where to begin with the basics so I decided to take my air rifle along. I am glad that I did.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

oh yea that is my favorite part of the squirrel, 2 nice strips of white meat. i never throw them away same goes for rabbit


----------



## Jtom (Apr 6, 2007)

How far can you realistically shoot with that rig? Must be pretty quiet seeing how those first 3 came in a short span of time.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

the_waterwolf said:


> Haha, yes. I was originally going to go for deer, but I figured would probably not see any. I have never deer hunted before and don't know where to begin with the basics so I decided to take my air rifle along. I am glad that I did.


Small game is closed during deer gun seasons


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Not this year it isn't.... Though I'm not sure about using a pellet gun? To me the way it reads it seems like shotgun only, not really positive on that aspect. And of course you must be wearing hunter orange.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

OOOPS !!!


ironman172 said:


> First day of gun week deer season ?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

New law change this year, its in your booklet. Small game hunting is now allowed during deer gun seasons.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Jtom said:


> How far can you realistically shoot with that rig? Must be pretty quiet seeing how those first 3 came in a short span of time.


With these particular pellets accuracy begins to fade after about 30 yards. With the 14.66 grain H&N Field Target Trophy pellets with a 5.53mm head size it will go out to 75 yards on a calm day.

It is very quiet to say the least.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

"Restrictions for hunting small game and furbearers during the deer gun season have been removed. See page 16. "



https://ohiodnr.gov/wps/wcm/connect/gov/00ba8d69-6ade-4e87-bd77-9f0d1511b213/2020-21+Ohio+Hunting+Regs+Pub+5084.pdf?MOD=AJPERES&CONVERT_TO=url&CACHEID=ROOTWORKSPACE.Z18_M1HGGIK0N0JO00QO9DDDDM3000-00ba8d69-6ade-4e87-bd77-9f0d1511b213-nd9pF87


----------

